# My first competition



## Flem (Mar 6, 2014)

After 3 years of winemaking, I decided to enter some of my favorites in the American Wine Society's Pittsburgh Conference, Amateur Wine Making Competition.
I received a: silver medal for a 2011 Carmenere
bronze medal for a 2011 Merlot (my very first wine)
bronze medal for a 2011 Pinot Noir
bronze medal for a 2012 Chilean Malbec


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 6, 2014)

Well done. Congrats!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 6, 2014)

Flem Congratulations. When and how did you get the results. I was holding off on saying anything. Congratulations!!!


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very Well done.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 6, 2014)

Congrats! Good stuff!


----------



## joeswine (Mar 7, 2014)

*Congrats*

HA! YES THE SMELL OF METALS IN THE MORNING


----------



## JohnT (Mar 7, 2014)

Way to go man! Congats!


----------



## Julie (Mar 7, 2014)

Congrats Mike!!!


----------



## bakervinyard (Mar 7, 2014)

Congratulations Mike, Great job! Bakervinyard


----------



## Flem (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks all, for the congrats! It's been fun.


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like you did well, congrats! I am still waiting on my first medal.


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh wow! Well done Flem!!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 10, 2014)

Congratulations FLEM. A job well done..


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice job!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 10, 2014)

congrats mike!


----------



## almargita (Mar 10, 2014)

Congrats Mike , I also entered a couple but I guess they weren't as good as yours. I entered similar wines but mine were as I prefer them , med sweet, just curious we're your dry?

Al 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Flem (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks, Al. As you probably remember, I like my wines bone dry. Especially my reds. I'm sure yours were great. I've sampled a few. Are you going to L'uva Bella for the meet and greet?


----------



## almargita (Mar 10, 2014)

Wish I could, already had other plans made. Not doing any spring Chilan wine this year as exceeded my limit last spring.... Starting to think about the fall harvest though & getting some juices from up in Dan's area. The Niagara & Concord I made a few years ago are becoming really tasty now! Med Sweet, of course....... If plans change, we may drive up to Luva Bella just to to visit & have lunch, It would be nice to see everyone again.........

Al


----------



## tonyt (Mar 11, 2014)

Great job Flem. Pittsburgh competition is an excellent event. You should be very proud. The judges notes in the past have been a bit informal and but still helpful. I entered three this year and earned bronze on my off dry Rubio (Valpolicello/Cab. Sauv/Merlot) and my Nebbliolo. My Pinot Grigio must have been a bit light to have earned recognition. And you'rer right this hobby is loads of fun. Congrats again.


----------



## Flem (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks Tony, I just sent you a PM


----------



## jswordy (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't know how I missed this post, but many congrats on the great showing!


----------

